# Sage Dual Boiler BES900 Leaks and Moans



## kazemik (Nov 17, 2013)

I have had my dual boiler for about 4 years now. About 6 months ago, it started to trip the electrics on the house and it was out of Warranty. Nightmare scenario. So I called Sage and they said only Coffee Classic were licensed to fix these machines in the UK. So I dropped it off with them and asked to fix all they could to avoid a resend of the machine in the future. They fixed the machine and sent it back for the a cost of about about £80. So about 6 months pass and I started to hear a hissing in the machine, top got very hot and then it trips the mains again. I thought this surely would be coverd by Coffee Classics. So I called them and they said there were 100's of seals in the machine, they do not change them all and went on about descaling often. Send it in and we can take a look for a charge! I was astonished, what did I pay them to do last time and to be without my machine for a month again. Too much pain I thought. I will take a look I thought.

So thanks to them, one of the screws on the front was a bit stripped, so I had to buy a few Phjillips screw drivers to fit properly but I got there in the end. I discoverd the first leak pretty fast and luckily I had bought the right size O rings from my first escapade on this.

So this gent, Joe has done a great intro videos into this issue: and he has a few others. I don't want to recreate the wheel, so he has most of it coverd.:






So what did I need:

1x fine tooth pliers

1x tweeezers

1 x long bladed Phlillips Head 0 or 1 for the 2 fonts screws

1x Torx 1.5x40 for the back plate

O-rings - The Orange ones seem to BS007 sillicone, food grade high pressure. I got some on eBay. See the picture for more information.

So I opened my Sage up and the leask was first was from the steam boiler to steam wand on the boiler side. I changed it for one of my new seals, it did not have a washer. I presume Coffee classic probably lost the washer last time the changed it... I had to compress the hosse in with a small flat head screw driver to get the clip back in. I turned the machine on, anxiously hoping it was all fixed. It was but then I saw the white high pressure hose leaking with the cover, so I waited for the machine to cool, pulled the clip out and removed the hose carefully. There were 2 O rings on that one and a metal seal. I replace them with 1 on the new one and put the metal seal back on. Did the same then the next one was hissing a bit so I changed that as well. I have checked and it is all good now. I wanted to share this in case you are having the same issue.

Parts:

https://www.ereplacementparts.com/breville-bes900xl-the-dual-boiler-parts-c-116052_116055_187843.html


----------



## kazemik (Nov 17, 2013)

I have some spare seals, so if you are stuck or local to Kingston, I can give you a hand.


----------



## mrflib (Feb 10, 2020)

Hey Kazemik

I just replaced the solenoid valve due to some pretty crazy vibrations and I've noticed I've got quite a few leaks coming from the steam boiler pipe connections.

From what I can see from this O-Ring video from the same guy linked above (



) there are two major sizes of o-rings, one on the probes and one on the high-pressure tubes. I've got leaks from a few of each so I am wondering where you got your o-rings? Additionally it seems that I have leaks on the main water-in to the steam boiler in the centre, not sure what that needs.

I'm out near Dartford so not near you but would appreciate it if you can point me towards to the correct O-Rings - ereplacement parts want $40 for shipping from the US...






)


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

They are standard O rings so can be bought from a number of places. Kits may include spare clips - great help if one is dropped into the machine. I bought my kit from here

https://outwestcoffee.com.au/

Postal charges are low and total under UK tax free limit.  at the moment.

There is plenty of info on these machines on other forums. It's generally reckoned they need changing at 3 years. Other Sage machines don't seem to have this problem but may do at some point.

My solenoid rattled so took it apart and cleaned it. The problem was down to sludge around the valve seating and not much of it. Maybe I should back flush more often. I have another make of solenoid to replace it with but there might be functional complications. Also possibly fit because of how Sage keep water away from aluminium.

If some one wants Sage to do it sounds like some instructions are needed. Change all O rings and clean the level probes while you are at it. Personally I think that anything that was fixed should have a warrantee but understand why they might not do that when problems crop up for other reasons. The results of a small claims might prove interesting and worth doing for fun.

If the machine is out of warrantee there is no need to replace the screws that hold the lid on. That way the usual 6 monthly checks for leaks can be made easily. I have a length of cane I use as a bonnet/hood prop. That means the wires at the back aren't stressed by hanging the lid on the side etc. It's 38cm/15" long and about 12mm dia. Cane in my case. There is plenty of access for O rings and getting the solenoid out but those are live when the machine is plugged in so unplug it.

I found that the front lid fixing screws had odd heads. There seems to be a new Phillips size that is often in cheap precision screwdriver sets. It's easy to tell when the correct end is used. no slack when engaged and the screw turned. JIS screwdrivers usually fix problems with Phillips screws but don't on these.

John

-


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What's the best way of cleaning the solenoid? Soaking it overnight in descaler and detergent?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

